# Neuro OT Coding



## pottslinda (Jan 20, 2010)

We are having a problem discerning the appropriate CPT codes for our OTs that are treating patients for neurologic conditions.   The therapists state that all of their treatments are "functional" or "cognitive" and tend to use only 97530 and 97532 for almost everything.  Occassionally, they use 97535 for self-care activities.    Is there anything we can use to help us discern the correct CPT code? 

Thanks, Linda


----------



## LLovett (Jan 20, 2010)

What is your concern?

That sounds to me like what they are doing and those codes actually pay a little better (which isn't saying much in therapy anymore) than the other one on one time based codes (97110, 97410, etc).

I haven't had OT/PT for about 2 years now so maybe I am forgetting missing something, sorry not more help here.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## pottslinda (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi...thanks for the reply.   I guess what we are questioning for example is:  1) when doing visual scanning wouldn't that best be reported by using 97533 which deals with the senses rather than 97530 for functional activities?   2) any type of school, work or community activities would be 97533 rather than 97530 for functional etc.   We can't seem to come to a consensus and finding documentation to assist us is alluding us.   What do you think?   Thanks....Linda


----------

